# SportsInTeam lädt zum Indian Summer 2010



## Stefan_SIT (27. September 2010)

Auch dieses Jahr radeln wir zum Jahresabschluss 2010 in den *Indian Summer* ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## PoliceCar (27. September 2010)

Hey Stefan,

da sollte wohl unbedingt der AX noch einmal nachbrennen ... 
Ich nähme dann Tour "D", melde mich dann rechtzeitig an wenn's zeitlich hinhaut. Die letzte Etappe hatte ja auch 700 Hm ^^

Gruß PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. September 2010)

Ich hol' den Fred mal nach oben - 50% der Tourenplätze sind gebucht.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2010)

Mein Vater hatte sich und mich für Tour G angemeldet und wir wurden beide eingetragen. Doch dann entschied man sich wohl doch anders und ich wurde ausgeschlossen. Somit darf ich leider nicht mitfahren

Echt schade, es scheint wohl doch keine offene Veranstaltung mehr zu sein. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht.

P.S.: Bei mir war auch schon mal ein SIT-Coach im Trainee-Kurs, das war kein Problem.


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2010)

@Marc, sowas ließe sich doch vorab erst mal via pn klären, oder?


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2010)

Mail blieb unbeantwortet.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. September 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> P.S.: Bei mir war auch schon mal ein SIT-Coach im Trainee-Kurs, das war kein Problem.



War das nicht eine Coachin?  Erinnere mich schwach an sie.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mein Vater hatte sich und mich für Tour G angemeldet und wir wurden beide eingetragen. Doch dann entschied man sich wohl doch anders und ich wurde ausgeschlossen. Somit darf ich leider nicht mitfahren
> 
> Echt schade, es scheint wohl doch keine offene Veranstaltung mehr zu sein. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht.
> 
> P.S.: Bei mir war auch schon mal ein SIT-Coach im Trainee-Kurs, das war kein Problem.



Ich find's unglaublich, was du dir hier erlaubst! Ich habe dir die Absage ausführlich erklärt, dir nochmals die Hintergründe in Erinnerung gerufen und bitte dich nun ausdrücklich, hier keine Halbwahrheiten und wilden Spekulationen zu verbreiten.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (30. September 2010)

@Stefan: Mein Posting ist von vor dem Zeitpunkt als deine Mail kam.

@Anfaenger64: Ja, es war eine Sie 



> Mail blieb unbeantwortet.



Nicht mehr aktuell die Aussage. 

Die Begründung für meinen Ausschluss: Ich solle mir vorstellen, dass bei einem offenen Fahrtechniktraining von mir alle SIT-Coaches kommen würden, dann würde ich das verstehen.

Schade, ich wollte als Privatperson zusammen mit meinem Vater eine für alle offene geführte Tour in der alten Heimat mitfahren, doch mein Nebenjob als Fahrtechnik-Coach für jemand anders disqualifiziert mich wohl dafür. 

Mein Vater ist zwar offiziell weiterhin willkommen, aber er wollte ja mit mir zusammen mitfahren und fühlt sich deswegen genauso ausgeschlossen. Dann kann er ja bei seinen RR- und MTB-Treffs den Kollegen über unseren Ausschluss bei der "offenen Veranstaltung" erzählen, wenn er will.


----------



## Montana (30. September 2010)

Also meine ehemals sehr positive Meinung zu SIT hat sich mittlerweile auch geändert. 
Ich finde auch dieser oben stehende Vorgang ist einfach nur _kleinkariert_.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Ich finde auch dieser oben stehende Vorgang ist einfach nur _kleinkariert_.


Wo du ja auch die Hintergründe so gut kennst ... Vielleicht würden die ja helfen, aus einem nach aussen kleinkarierten Verhalten ein verständliches zu machen?!? 



Montana schrieb:


> Also meine ehemals sehr positive Meinung zu SIT hat sich mittlerweile auch geändert. ...


Ich finde es schade, dass das so ist. Wenn ich es mir auch gar nicht erklären kann, weil wir beide ja in den letzten Jahren keinerlei Berührungspunkte hatten. Oder täusche ich mich? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (30. September 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wo du ja auch die Hintergründe so gut kennst ...



Zu den "Hintergründen", hier meine Sichtweise: (_Edit: Text rausgenommen_)

Wie gesagt, ich wäre gerne die Tour zusammen mit meinem Vater mitgefahren, doch leider wurden wir ausgeschlossen, worüber ich sehr enttäuscht war.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2010)

Ich denke, *deine Sichtweise *zu einem "Vorgang", der nur uns beide betrifft, gehört nicht in ein öffentliches Forum! Wenn du mir also dazu was sagen willst, dann antworte ich dir gerne über pn. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (30. September 2010)

Wenn du per Mail nicht antwortest, warum soll ich es dann per PN versuchen?

Naja, ich will hier nicht weiter offtopic schreiben. 

Viel Spaß bei der Tour und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## papa-free-rider (30. September 2010)

also ich bin froh nicht an so einer Massenveranstaltung teilnehmen zu müssen. 
Aber das Leute aus solch lächerlichen Gründen ausgeschlossen werden ist mehr als  ppppiiiiiiieeeeepppppppppp!

und ich finds super das solche Geschichten auch mal öffentlich gemacht werden. Damit muss man leben, ob es einem passt oder nicht.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> also ich bin froh nicht an so einer Massenveranstaltung teilnehmen zu müssen. ....


Eine Teilnahmeverpflichtung besteht nicht. Aber wenn der Thread hier weiter so läuft, müssen wir die Veranstaltung eine Woche später nochmal wiederholen, weil wir am 10. Oktober nicht alle Leute unterkriegen. 



papa-free-rider schrieb:


> Aber das Leute aus solch lächerlichen Gründen ausgeschlossen werden ... ich finds super das solche Geschichten auch mal öffentlich gemacht werden.   ....


Du hast vorher offensichtlich ausgiebig recherchiert und kannst dir ein Urteil erlauben. Ich finde es z.B. super, wie objektiv du die "lächerlichen Gründe" beurteilst, ohne sie zu kennen. Und es ist ja nun wirklich "eine Geschichte", die richtig wichtig ist und die die Welt bewegt. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## PoliceCar (30. September 2010)

Könnt ihr euch nicht irgendwo einschließen und das unter euch klären?
Wenn weißer Rauch aufsteigt, ist für die Öffentlichkeit alles klar ... 
_
Im Übrigen ist das wie im richtigen Leben. Nicht jedes Vorstellungsgespräch mündet in einer Einstellung und nicht jeder der sich vorstellt nimmt den angebotenen Job an ..._ 






papa-free-rider schrieb:


> also ich bin froh nicht an so einer Massenveranstaltung teilnehmen zu müssen.



... also, *ICH* habe kürzlichst an einer "SIT-Massenveranstaltung" teilgenommen. Und die hat meinen mehr als 20 Jahre alten Bikehorizont deutlich erweitert ... 
Wer mich kennt, kann diese meine Aussage näher einschätzen ... 

_
PS: Da hatten wir doch schon mal irgendwann einen Moderator der an eigenen Interessen ausgeschliddert ist ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. September 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> also ich bin froh nicht an so einer Massenveranstaltung teilnehmen zu müssen.



Skandal, Radfahrer werden gezwungen Rad zu fahren, ach nein... Skandal, Radfahrer darf nicht an einer kostenfreien Veranstaltung teilnehmen, weil er vom Veranstalter wieder ausgeladen wurde.  



papa-free-rider schrieb:


> Aber das Leute aus solch lächerlichen Gründen ausgeschlossen werden ist mehr als  ppppiiiiiiieeeeepppppppppp! und ich finds super das solche Geschichten auch mal öffentlich gemacht werden. Damit muss man leben, ob es einem passt oder nicht.



Du findest das garantiert nur so lange super, so lange du nicht selber betroffen bist. Es sei denn du bist Fan diverser Pseudotalkshows, wo intimste Probleme grenzdebiler Teilnehmer dem Zuschauer zum Synapsenabbau vorgeführt werden.

Das Marc B hier persönliche Probleme mit dem Veranstalter öffentlich breit tritt, hat ungefähr das selbe Niveau dieser Talkshows.


----------



## Marc B (30. September 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das Marc B hier persönliche Probleme mit dem Veranstalter öffentlich breit tritt, hat ungefähr das selbe Niveau dieser Talkshows.



Du kannst ja wegzappen Funktioniert immer der Trick.


----------



## papa-free-rider (30. September 2010)

oha, ich geh mal lieber in die Ecke . 
bei der Prominenz  die sich hier gemeldet hat habe ich natürlich keine Chance meine Meinung zu vertreten.


----------



## Kelchnase (30. September 2010)

Ich finde diese "Indian Summer Tour" alle Jahre wieder super ... Dieser selbstlose Einsatz zu gunsten der Allgemeinheit ... einfach Klasse !
Nur die Konkurenz ( wenns dann ums Kohle machen geht ) die muss halt draussen bleiben..... verständlich ! 
Die kann ja auch mal ne Promotion Tour organisieren 

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2010)

Eine Frage wie alt seit ihr eigentlich??????????????


----------



## Benie70 (1. Oktober 2010)

Kelchnase schrieb:


> Ich finde diese "Indian Summer Tour" alle Jahre wieder super ... Dieser selbstlose Einsatz zu gunsten der Allgemeinheit ... einfach Klasse !
> Nur die Konkurenz ( wenns dann ums Kohle machen geht ) die muss halt draussen bleiben..... verständlich !
> Die kann ja auch mal ne Promotion Tour organisieren
> 
> ...



Hallo Claudia, 

eigentlich wollte ich mich aus dem Thread raushalten, aber von Dir fühle ich mich direkt angesprochen. 
Bei mir z.B. wird es definitiv keine Massenveranstaltungen geben.
Ich steh einfach nicht darauf in grossen Gruppen durch den Wald zu fahren, und ich organisiere nur was auch mir Spass macht.

Wünsche trotzdem allen viel Spass auf den Touren.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. Oktober 2010)

Für alle, die unseren Indian Summer noch nicht kennen - die ja jetzt zum wiederholten Male angesprochene "Massenveranstaltung" sieht vor Ort dann so aus:
Je nach Wetterlage treffen sich 50 bis 150 Bikerinnen und Biker morgens auf einem Parkplatz. 
In Gruppen von max. (!) 12 Radlern + Guide geht es in alle Himmelsrichtungen des Bergischen Landes. Es passiert selten bis nie, dass sich Gruppen unterwegs treffen.
Im Anschluss an die Touren treffen sich alle, die Lust drauf haben, zum Abschluss-Bierchen/-Kaffee/-Currywurst/-Plausch im (beheizten) Biergarten einer Kneipe.

Es ist natürlich immer Definitionssache, aber unter Massenveranstaltung verstehe ich andere Events: Marathons, Festivals, Testivals etc. ..... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## papa-free-rider (1. Oktober 2010)

das sagt die stadt :
*Veranstaltung auf öffentlichen Straßen, Wegen und Plätzen*

Genehmigung (Erlaubnis) für Veranstaltung im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum nach § 29 StVO
Werden  bei Veranstaltungen o.ä. öffentliche Flächen so in Anspruch genommen,  dass sie nicht mehr dem normalen Verkehrs- oder Fortbewegungszweck  dienen oder ist eine (Teil-)Sperrung von öffentlichen Flächen  erforderlich, so ist eine besondere Genehmigung (sogenannte  Verkehrsrechtliche Erlaubnis) nach § 29 StVO erforderlich.
Darunter fallen z.B. folgende Veranstaltungen


Fest-/Traditionsumzüge,
Radveranstaltungen,
Motorsportliche Veranstaltungen,
Sportveranstaltungen,
Trödelmärkte,
Filmaufnahmen.
Die Nutzung ohne entsprechende Sondernutzungserlaubnis ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit einer Geldbuße geahndet wird.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. Oktober 2010)

Respekt! Wieder super recherchiert! Ich hoffe, du machst das nicht beruflich? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Oktober 2010)

Boah ey habt Ihr eigentlich was geraucht.

War bei auch mal dabei und es hatt Spass gemacht. *Punkt* 

Im LMB ist die Sache ja auch so eine Veranstaltung wie diese hier, nur der Treffpunkt / Uhrzeit ist für alle Gruppen der gleiche.

Wer nicht mit fahren will soll sich raus halten.

Meckern kann man wenn man für sowas ein paar Euronen auf den Tisch legen soll, aber das hier ist KOSTENLOS, für einig warscheinlich sogar UMSONST.
Die Jungs machen das Just for Fun und bekommen nur ein Dankeschön

Wenn ich eine Tour ausschreibe kann ich ja auch sagen ne du kommst nicht mit, 
ist ja meine Tour, hab vieleicht ja auch schon mal schlechte Erfahrung mit dem einzelnen gehabt.

Ich kann dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren ( Schade ) wünsche euch aber schönen Wetter und viel Spass.

greetz
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (1. Oktober 2010)

so, jetzt habe ich was geraucht

ich sehe das so:

im LMB werden Touren von Privatleuten ausgeschrieben die Gleichgesinnte suchen 

und sit sehe ich als kommerziellen Anbieter von Touren der hier nur eine Werbeveranstaltung abhält. 


und raushalten nur weil ich nicht mitfahre geht ja mal gar nicht ! da lass ich mir doch nicht den mund verbieten.

und nun viel spaß auf den genehmigten Touren.


----------



## ultra2 (1. Oktober 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> ..bla, bla, bla...



Könntest du vielleicht mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen?


----------



## Schnegge (1. Oktober 2010)

ohhh mannnn... was geht denn hier ab 

...Leute wir sollten uns alle zusammenschließen und gegen diese verdammten Mountainbiker vorgehen  das sind doch alles nur Gesetzesbrecher und Inherdendieumweltzerstörer 

Erstmal an alle, die es bis hierhin immer noch nicht verstanden haben:

Marc ist von Stefan nicht ausgeladen worden weil er ein Konkurrenzunternehmen hat, sondern schlicht und einfach weil er ein persönliches Problem mit ihm hat. Also eine private Sache zwischen zwei Menschen. Ich finde es traurig, dass Marc in seinem Ausgangsposting eine ganzen Gruppe von Guides (mich mit eingeschlossen) in ein falsches Licht gerückt hat . 

Wir Guides machen die Arbeit (soweit man das überhaupt so nennen kann) in erster Linie aus Spaß an der Freud'. Ich denke mal, dass es bei den anderen Anbietern (inkl. Marc) die sich hier zu Word gemeldet haben genauso sein wird. Wer das Richtige anbietet und wer es am besten macht, sollten doch bitte die biker und bikerinnen die bei uns/euch dabei sind selbst entscheiden. Ich, und da glaube ich spreche ich für alle SIT-Guides, habe noch nie einen andernen Anbieter schlecht geredet. Und ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck, bis auf den kleinen Ausrutscher von Marc, dass dies die anderen Anbieter machen. Ich wünsch mir, dass dies auch in Zukunft so bleibt. Konkurrenz ist ja schließlich nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man sich durch eigene Leistung versucht von den anderen abzuheben.

Dass diese Diskussion jetzt auch noch dazu führt, dass Leute gegen die Veranstaltung wettern, finde ich schlichtweg zum:kotz: Das erinnert mich an den Vorwurf (von anderer Stelle) vor einigen Jahren, dass es eine Frechheit ist im LMB immer nur mittelschwere Touren auszuschreiben....

Wem ein Angebot persönlich nicht zusagt, soll sich doch einfach ruhig halten. Es ist ein freiwilliges Angebot von uns Guides an alle die gerne mountainbiken und einen schönen Tag mit uns verbringen wollen!!!!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (1. Oktober 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> so, jetzt habe ich was geraucht
> 
> ich sehe das so:
> 
> ...




Wenn du dich ein bisschen bemühen würdest, wüsstest auch Du, dass die Guides von SiT sehr wohl auch Touren im LMB anbieten. Und das kostenlos, werbefrei und als eigene Konkurrenz...

Kennt einer 'nen guten Psychologen, ich glaub ich bin schizophren....


----------



## papa-free-rider (1. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Kelchnase (1. Oktober 2010)

und sit sehe ich als kommerziellen Anbieter von Touren der hier nur eine Werbeveranstaltung abhält. 

Werbeveranstaltung  wieso, ist doch alles für lau, machen die doch.... weils Spaß macht. Fahrtechnikkurse, Touren durch die Alpen, Finale Ligure, Tourenwochenende im Ahrtal ect...ect...
Die Guides verdienen dabei nix ... is alles für SIT ... oder wie .... na eben.... aus Spaß
Oder für nen Liteville ... is da jetzt in bei den Guide´s!


und raushalten nur weil ich nicht mitfahre geht ja mal gar nicht ! da lass ich mir doch nicht den mund verbieten.

Wenn die Meinung nicht ins Bild passt.....
Oder vielleicht wurde da ein wunder Punkt getroffen.....

Wer Touren gewerblich anbietet, sollte sich auch wenn es nur in der Signatur deutlich/angepriesen wird, der normalen, aber eben auch nicht kostenfreien, Werbemittel bedienen !
Und nicht durch Promotion Touren und mittelprächtige Präsenz in den verschiedenen "Foren Fred´s" oder wie das heißt den Eindruck erwecken .... er tue dies zum Nutzen dritter !
Gemeinnützige Arbeit sieht anders aus und steht nicht in der Signatur...........................

So Long


----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2010)

@Kelchnase: und wie kommentierst Du Postings von Skyder (24h Duisburg, 100 Startgeld) oder diverse Tagesveranstaltungen (10..40 Startgeld)?

Meinst Du SIT oder deren Guide werden reich, wenn für ca. 10 Leute, die jeder 5 Zahlen einen Tag lang eine Tour anbieten? Ich glaube ja: SIT und die Guides haben Spass dabei. Der Reichtum ist aber nicht auf dem Konto sondern in der Erinnerung vielen Leuten eine einen schönen Tag bereitet zu haben. Es ist also nur deren Hobby. Der Indian Summer ist Werbung für das Hobby.

Nee, den Mund verbieten will ich Dir nicht. Aber ich möchte Dich auffordern zu Denken, bevor Du ihn benutzt.

-trekki, der am 10.10. leider nicht kommen kann.


----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2010)

Kelchnase schrieb:


> Gemeinnützige Arbeit sieht anders aus und steht nicht in der Signatur...........................


Ich muss zugeben, ich habe mir Deinen Schlusssatz nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dabei auch den entsprechenden Wiki Eintrag durchgelesen. Solltest Du auch mal machen.
Link: Gemeinnützig, dort wird der Begriff Selbstlos benutzt. Hört sich zwar fast an, wie vom Pfarrer persönlich, sind aber Begriffe aus dem Steuerrecht.

Nur so als Hinweis: ein Krankenhaus kann gemeinnützig sein, die werden aber die Patienten nicht kostenlos behandeln. Ebenso müssen die Mieter von einem Wohnungsbauunternehmen Miete zahlen, auch wenn das Unternehmen gemeinnützig ist.


----------



## Handlampe (1. Oktober 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nee, den Mund verbieten will ich Dir nicht. Aber ich möchte Dich auffordern zu Denken, bevor Du ihn benutzt.




....dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (2. Oktober 2010)

Lieber Stefan,

Ich wÃ¼rde gerne fÃ¼r die Runde was bezahlen. Ich bestehe drauf. Mein Anlageberater meint, hier kann ich das meiste, die beste Rendite rausholen.

Das ist doch eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung aka Kaffeefahrt, wo ihr uns, einschliesslich dem ausgebeuteten meinereiner zum Schluss zum TeppichhÃ¤ndler zwingt, um anschliessend billige Wolldecken aus China hinter den verschlossenen TÃ¼ren in der Kneipe in Bensberg zu Ã¼berteuerten Preisen zu verhÃ¶kern. Oder?

Es fehlt mir allerdings noch der Hinweis auf die Insolvenzversicherung (181 BGB) und die Bestpreis-Garantie (wenn die gleiche Veranstaltung am gleichen Tag woanders gÃ¼nstiger stattfindet, dass ich mein Geld oder zumindest die Differenz zurÃ¼ck bekomme) sowie die 54 Seiten-lange SIT-AGB, wo das BGB mit deinen krassen Vertragsbedingungen fast gÃ¤nzlich vergewaltigt und ausser Kraft gesetzt wird.

Ich finde desweiteren, dass der Leistungsumfang fehlerhaft beschrieben wurde. SÃ¤mtliche Trinkgelder (tja, beim dt. PÃ¶bel eher Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig, die geben eh keine), persÃ¶nliche Ausgaben, GetrÃ¤nke beim Mittagessen, ParkgebÃ¼hren und der Eintritt in den Saunaclub (zum Abschluss) wurden nicht erwÃ¤hnt. AuÃerdem wir sind deutlich mehr als 16 Personen und haben das Recht auf GruppenermÃ¤Ãigung was nachweislich verweigert wird.

Was machen wir mit den Leuten, die im Cafe nichts kaufen und nur noch die mitgebrachten Aldi-Riegel fressen, aus dem Camelbak das lÃ¤ngst verjÃ¤hrte Wasser trinken aber gleichzeitig die schÃ¶nen Sitzplatze drauÃen "stuttgart21'en"(*) und die fÃ¼r die zahlende Kundschaft reservierten Toiletten (sonst gegen GebÃ¼hr) vollschitten ohne jemals die SpÃ¼le zu betÃ¤tigen?

Und was machen wir wenn SIT wÃ¤hrend der Veranstaltung pleite macht?

Werden die gestrandeten, hilfslosen Biker wieder nach Hause gebracht? Was ist mit ADAC-Flugzeug, Reisehaftpflicht- und VermÃ¶gensschadenversicherung? Wer bitteschÃ¶n zahlt fÃ¼r die entgangene Urlaubsfreude? Und anders bei SKY ist eure Veranstaltung trotz GebÃ¼hren nicht werbefrei.

AuÃerdem hat man Recht auf EntschÃ¤digung wenn die Veranstaltung verspÃ¤tet beginnt oder endet. Ich mÃ¶chte gar nicht daran denken, was wir mit Euch anstellen werden, wenn ihr das dubiose Unternehmen kurzfristig wetterbedingt absagt oder noch schlimmer, wenn sich einer verletzt? OMfG! 

Und ich behalte mir vor, so bald ich -wenn es sein muss, mit rechtsstaatlicher Gewalt- zu dieser Veranstaltung zugelassen werde, meine weiteren kritischen Beobachtungen genauestens zu dokumentieren und jegliche MÃ¤ngel anhand der mitgebrachten Frankfurter Tabelle rechtlich geltend zu machen. Das kann teuer werden, mein Freund.

Freundlicher Hinweis, weil wir langjÃ¤hrige Freunde sind: Als langjÃ¤hriges klugscheissssenndes Arsloch bin ich im Besitz eines Rechtschutzes (â¬39,- p.a., lÃ¤uft zwar Ã¼ber die Firma aber egal), also ich verstehe kein Spass wenn es um meine Rechte geht. Der Weg nach Karlsruhe steht frei, Kosten trÃ¤gt Advokat.

Es wÃ¤re fÃ¼r euch das Beste, wenn ihr alles absagt. Beim Biken hÃ¶rt der Spass bekanntlich auf.

Sonst wÃ¤re ich dir beleidigt und bringe all das in die Bild Zeitung.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen

Mikkael


PS. Wir werden gegen SIT21 Front machen. Morgen um 13.00 Uhr vor dem KÃ¶lner Dom steigt die erste Protestaktion, 10.000 werden kommen. Die Bullen haben zwar im Vorfeld mit TrÃ¤nengas und Panzern gedroht aber fÃ¼r die Sache ist es wert.


*Sitzblockade wÃ¼rtembergischer Art, sich anketten mit Shimano H93


----------



## papa-free-rider (2. Oktober 2010)

na wenn das so ist.
Soviel Gemeinnützigkeit möchte ich natürlich unterstützen. Bitte um Angabe des Spendenkontos.


----------



## Kelchnase (2. Oktober 2010)

@trekki
Jo, von 5 â¬ wird man nicht reich, aber fÃ¼r eine Tour in heimischen Gefilden zu nehmen..... wofÃ¼r, werden die gespendet ? 
SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich kann jeder, Touren Ã¼berall mit jedem Interessierten und Zahlungswilligen durchfÃ¼hren/veranstalten, das war nicht das Thema, sondern eben die Werbeveranstaltung, auch wenn es dann nur indirekt der Fall ist, die *hier* und an dem betreffenden Tag durchgefÃ¼hrt wird.
Und wenn eine Tour Ã¶ffentlich / kostenlos augeschrieben wird, um dann eine oder mehrere Personen wieder auszuschlieÃen, warum dann Ã¶ffentlich...... kann ich doch all meine friendÂ´s per PN / e-mail benachrichtigen, eben............. dann fehlt natÃ¼rlich der bekannte und benannte Effekt.
Ich fand / find es super, dass sich Leute bereiterklÃ¤ren (Trekki und auch der Handlampe und die vielen anderen ) Touren kostenfrei gespikt mit Tipps und Tricks anzubieten ... find ich sehr "Sozial" .... fÃ¼r die Wikipedia Freunde 
Das ein Guide fÃ¼r eine vom Veranstalter kostenpflichtige Tour, eine angemessene Entlohnung, Geld oder andere geldwerte Vorteile haben mÃ¶chte ist o.k. und auch normal !!!

Und auch gegÃ¶nnt 

Sollen die Pseudoveranstalter ihre Werbung aus dem Forum raushalten ! Und alle sind zufrieden .............bis auf die 100-150 Indian Summer Tour Reisenden und Tour Guides, aus deren Reihen sich gleich wieder einige melden werden, und versuchen deutlich zu machen, mit welchem Engagement etwas fÃ¼r jederman und kostenfrei auf die Beine gestellt wird 
Geh jetzt ne Runde Biken......


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2010)

SportsInTeam dient keinem gemeinnützigen Zweck, sondern ist ein kommerzielles Unternehmen mit Gewinnabsichten. 
Das ist die eine Seite der Medaille. Die andere ist, dass SIT aus 13 Leuten besteht, deren Leidenschaft das Biken ist und die nicht bei allem, was sie tun, darauf schauen, was am Ende an Kohle dabei rauskommt. 
Den Indian Summer Tourentag gibt es seit 2005. Immer am zweiten Sonntag im Oktober. Ob es regnet, schneit oder die Sonne scheint - die Guides fahren. 
Alle Guides machen sich im Vorfeld viele Gedanken zu ihren Angeboten, fahren die Strecke im Vorfeld ab, verändern und verbessern sie, immer mit dem Gedanken, den Bikern am Indian Summer eine attraktive Strecke, viel Spaß und ein kompetentes Guiding zu bieten.
Sie bekommen für diesen Einsatz keinen Cent.

Für die Touren, die einige dieser Guides (Gabi, Jörg, Uwe, Wolfgang, Markus) für 5,- (noch zu versteuernde) Euro anbieten, ist der Einsatz im Vorfeld der Tour auch nicht viel geringer: abfahren, pimpen, anbieten. Egal, ob da 2 oder 12 Leute kommen (wenn sie denn kommen und nicht einfach zu Hause bleiben) - die Guides fahren. Für 5,-  pro Teilnehmer hat der Guide für diese Tour meistens sehr viel Zeit investiert. Ich finde es lächerlich, sich über diesen "Tipp an den Guide" aufzuregen (danke für deinen Kommentar dazu, über den ich sehr geschmunzelt habe, Mikkael ). 

Wem es keine 5,-  wert ist, dass sich jemand vorher Gedanken zur Tour macht, Zeit investiert, sein Material verschleißt, der muss sich nicht anmelden. Und ganz klar gesagt, das möchten wir dann auch gar nicht.

Aber für alle anderen machen wir das gern. Auch wieder am nächsten Sonntag. Kostenlos. Wenn ihr es so nennen wollt: als "Werbeveranstaltung". Wir sehen es nicht so.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Kelchnase (2. Oktober 2010)

Die 5 Euronen sind so lächerlich das man sie auch weglassen kann 
( Fahrtechnikkurse sonstige Touren Alpen ect. sind nur zu Preisen zu bekommen, wie sie die renomierten FA. Seracjoe, Bikeride, Bikeakademie ect..... anbieten - das ist allerdings deren Broterwerb und nicht die Finanzierung Ihres Hobby´s)

Das war nur Beiwerk..... und nebenbei bemerkt nicht von mir in die Runde geworfen. Wie ist das denn mit der Werbung, da gibts nix zu sagen oder ist das kontraproduktiv !

Das SIT oder Ihr Stefan vielleicht super Sachen anbietet will ich nicht bezweifeln, das da auch ein gehörige Portion nicht entschädigte Arbeit drin steckt.. mag sein. 

Aber das mit der Werbung sollte man vielleicht überdenken, ist in diesem Forum übrigens nicht das erste mal diskutiert worden !

Bin dann weg 
Claudia


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Oktober 2010)

Kelchnase schrieb:


> Bin dann weg



... endlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (2. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... endlich.


 

der Name sagt schon alles


----------



## papa-free-rider (2. Oktober 2010)

so, noch ne gute Nachricht für alle Verblendeten:

ich bin auch mal weg - gegen soviel Internet-B-Prominenz habe ich einfach keine Chance! Ihr könnt also eure Köpfe aus dem Loch nehmen.

"Viel Spaß bei euren Touren"


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2010)

Aus was fürn Loch? Die B Prominenz lebt, im Gegensatz zu Papa Trollen, über der Erde und nicht in Erdhöhlen.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Oktober 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> so, noch ne gute Nachricht für alle Verblendeten:
> 
> ich bin auch mal weg - gegen soviel Internet-B-Prominenz habe ich einfach keine Chance! Ihr könnt also eure Köpfe aus dem Loch nehmen.
> 
> "*Viel Spaß bei euren Touren*"


 
Danke werden wir haben


----------



## Trekki (2. Oktober 2010)

Um mal auf das wichtige zurück zu kommen: wetter.com weiss, dass am 10.10. sonnig bei 8..13°C wird!
-trekki


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Auch dieses Jahr radeln wir zum Jahresabschluss 2010 in den *Indian Summer* ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Zu den Werbe-Vorwürfen: Aus Sicht des Forum Teams ist dies ein eindeutiges Werbe-Posting für die Anliegen des kommerziellen Threaderstellers (kein gemeinnütziger Verein). 

Es fehlen jegliche Infos zu der Veranstaltung, stattdessen findet man nur den Link zur Homepage des Anbieters.

Werbethreads- und postings in eigener Sache sind im Forum verboten (nur in der Signatur erlaubt). Beim SIT-Tourentag haben wir bisher beide Augen zu gedrückt - ob das so bleibt, werden die Moderatoren entscheiden. Denn eigentlich gilt: Gleiches Recht für alle.

Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern und natürlich bestes Herbstwetter.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## ultra2 (3. Oktober 2010)

Könnt ihr mit dem Zickenkrieg mal aufhören?

Du suchst dir einen anderen Event für einen späteren Bericht inkl. deines "Poserwheeliebildchens" und deiner Erkenntnis das alle Mitfahrer eine Technikschulung brauchen und der SIT Stefan hört auf sich zu rechtfertigen für eine Veranstaltung die seit Jahren zur Zufriedenheit der Mitfahrer läuft.


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2010)

@ultra2: Ich hätte definitiv keinen Bericht über den SIT-Tourentag geschrieben  

P.S.: "Gleiches Recht für alle." - ich habe am Anfang auf die Mütze bekommen wg. Werbevorwürfen, deshalb mein Posting nachdem das Thema hier angesprochen wurde... Es wäre schlauer, wenn jemand anderes ein Thema darüber eröffnet ala "Wer fährt noch mit beim SIT-Tourentag?", als selber ein Werbe-Posting mit dem Link zur eigenen Homepage als einzigen Inhalt zu eröffnen - dann gibt es auch keine Werbevorwürfe...


----------



## radjey (3. Oktober 2010)

Was macht das eigtl. für einen Unterschied, ob der Link im Beitrag oder in der Signatur steht? Zumal die Signatur bei jedem Post angezeigt wird und dadurch, wenn man seeehhrr viel posted, auch viel Werbung generiert wird?

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2010)

...ist halt eine ungeschriebene Forenregel  Wahrscheinlich wäre es zu aufwändig, alle Signaturen nach Werbung zu untersuchen, also duldet man es einfach.

So long, I'm out!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (3. Oktober 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Was macht das eigtl. für einen Unterschied, ob der Link im Beitrag oder in der Signatur steht? Zumal die Signatur bei jedem Post angezeigt wird und dadurch, wenn man seeehhrr viel posted, auch viel Werbung generiert wird?
> 
> Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet


 

 Hi Hi Ho Ho 

beim nächsten mal bin ich dran, mal in die Rund zu Fragen


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geehrter Herr MarcB,

  sie argumentieren recht umständlich. Ein Moderator sollte Souveränität ausstrahlen und sich von normalen Usern durch ein entsprechendes Vorbild abheben. Daraus resultieren letztendlich Anerkennung und Respekt der Forennutzer.
  Nach Ihren Beiträgen, auch den nachträglich geänderten, sehe ich hier in Ihrem Falle starken Nachholbedarf - ja ich würde sogar sagen: Sie haben ihr Pulver verschossen.

  In diesem Sinne ...

  Hochachtungsvoll 
  [FONT="]PC[/FONT]


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi PC,

ich bin kein Moderator, nur so zu Information.

Sonnige Grüße,
Marc


----------



## joku68 (3. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> ich bin kein Moderator, nur so zu Information.


 
Ob Mod oder "IBC Forum Team" ist für uns Laien kein Unterschied. Du postest nun mal als "offizieller" IBCler.

Und lieber Marc, ich glaube, du bewegst dich auf sehr dünnem Eis. Erst meldest du dich selber beim SIT-IndianSummer an. Dann - nachdem irgendwelche persönlichen Animositäten aufgetreten sind - versuchst Du (als IBC-Forum-Team-Mitglied) SIT hier anzuschwärzen und dann - nachdem du mit deiner vorherigen Aktion deiner Konkurrenz nicht wirklich schaden kannst - fällt dir auf einmal ein, dass SIT vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel Werbung (für ein von ihnen kostenfrei angebotenes Event) gemacht hat. Ob das nicht was mit der abgelehnten Teilnahme und damit mit persönlichen Dingen zu tun hat? 

Übrigens sollte man, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt, nicht mit Steinen werfen. Bei jeder zweiten Frage im Fahrtechnikbereich kommt nämlich von dir der Hinweis auf fahrtechnik.tv, wo wiederum ein unübersehbarer Hinweis auf die von dir betriebene Fahrtechnikschule ridefirst.de enthalten ist. Ist das etwa weniger Werbung????

So, und jetzt besinnt euch bitte wieder darauf, dass wir als Biker schon genug Gegner unter Wanderern, Spaziergängern, Reitern, Stadtverwaltungen etc. haben. Wir sollten unsere Kräfte bündeln, für unsere gemeinsamen Interessen einsetzen und uns nicht gegenseitig abschlachten.


----------



## mikkael (3. Oktober 2010)

joku68 schrieb:


> Übrigens sollte man, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt, nicht mit Steinen werfen.


Endlich jemand mit mehr Gehirn als Testosteron. Prost!


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2010)

> Übrigens sollte man, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt, nicht mit Steinen werfen. Bei jeder zweiten Frage im Fahrtechnikbereich kommt nämlich von dir der Hinweis auf fahrtechnik.tv, wo wiederum ein unübersehbarer Hinweis auf die von dir betriebene Fahrtechnikschule ridefirst.de enthalten ist. Ist das etwa weniger Werbung????



Auf Fahrtechnik.tv (einer Kooperation von IBC und Ridefirst) wird den Besuchern der Webseite ein Service gratis und unmittelbar geboten. Dass dann dabei ein Banner von IBC und meiner Fahrtechnikschule dabei steht, ist "part of the game" - wen das stört der klickt bewusst nicht darauf - es zwingt einen niemand dazu  Zudem sind auch noch andere Anbieter mitaufgelistet.

Ride on, 
Marc


----------



## Schnegge (4. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auf Fahrtechnik.tv (einer Kooperation von IBC und Ridefirst) wird den Besuchern der Webseite ein Service gratis und unmittelbar geboten. Dass dann dabei ein Banner von IBC und meiner Fahrtechnikschule dabei steht, ist "part of the game" - wen das stört der klickt bewusst nicht darauf - es zwingt einen niemand dazu  Zudem sind auch noch andere Anbieter mitaufgelistet.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Auf IndianSummer (einer Kooperation von SIT und deren Guides) wird den Besuchern der Veranstaltung  ein Service gratis und unmittelbar geboten. Dass dann dabei das Banner von SportsInTeam auf den Trikots einiger Guides steht, ist "part of the game" - wen das stört der fährt bewusst nicht hin - es zwingt einen niemand dazu  


Marc... kleiner Tip nebenbei: Merkst Du eigentlich nicht, dass Du mittlerweile negative Werbung für ridefirst machst? 

Viel Spaß beim weiteren Pulver verschießen
Jörg


----------



## wogru (4. Oktober 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...
> Marc... kleiner Tip nebenbei: Merkst Du eigentlich nicht, dass Du mittlerweile negative Werbung für ridefirst machst?
> 
> Viel Spaß beim weiteren Pulver verschießen
> Jörg



Ich war jetzt lange nicht im Forum bzw. hier im Regionalbereich, nur für mich damit ich weiß was hier gerade ab geht:
*Marc B = Juchhu ???*


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auf Fahrtechnik.tv (einer Kooperation von IBC und Ridefirst) wird den Besuchern der Webseite ein Service gratis und unmittelbar geboten. Dass dann dabei ein Banner von IBC und meiner Fahrtechnikschule dabei steht, ist "part of the game" - wen das stört der klickt bewusst nicht darauf - es zwingt einen niemand dazu





Schnegge schrieb:


> Auf IndianSummer (einer Kooperation von SIT und  deren Guides) wird den Besuchern der Veranstaltung  ein Service gratis  und unmittelbar geboten. Dass dann dabei das Banner von SportsInTeam auf  den Trikots einiger Guides steht, ist "part of the game" - wen das  stört der fährt bewusst nicht hin - es zwingt einen niemand dazu



 ... ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Auf IndianSummer (einer Kooperation von SIT und deren Guides) wird den Besuchern der Veranstaltung  ein Service gratis und unmittelbar geboten. Dass dann dabei das Banner von SportsInTeam auf den Trikots einiger Guides steht, ist "part of the game" - wen das stört der fährt bewusst nicht hin - es zwingt einen niemand dazu



Der Unterschied: Fahrtechnik.tv ist für jeden offen


----------



## radjey (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Unterschied: Fahrtechnik.tv ist rein virtuel


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> Lieber Stefan,
> 
> Ich wÃ¼rde gerne fÃ¼r die Runde was bezahlen. Ich bestehe drauf. Mein Anlageberater meint, hier kann ich das meiste, die beste Rendite rausholen.
> 
> ...




Was heiÃt das jetzt genau, Mikkael....kommst du, oder kommst du nicht?

Wenn ja, dann bring ich dir noch 2 Kalender mit.
Super Oktoberbild Ã¼brigens.
Herrliches blÃ¼hendes Rapsfeld vor stahblauem Himmel, ein Rad liegt neben einer Treckerspur und der Fahrer: WEG
Sehr bezeichnendes Bild......


----------



## mikkael (4. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was heißt das jetzt genau, Mikkael....kommst du, oder kommst du nicht?


Ja, hast Recht. Zwar ist der Bike jetzt weg, ich bin aber da. Auch am Sonntag in Bensberg.


----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Der Unterschied: Fahrtechnik.tv ist rein virtuel



Es soll jedoch als Inspirition für die reale Praxis dienen  

P.S.: Echt gut Idee mit der Signatur, hehe.


----------



## stahlgabi (4. Oktober 2010)

Mikkael, das glaub ich erst, wenn ich dich sehe 

ich hab dich schon in Duisburg vemisst - wolltest du nicht "Einzel" fahren

bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (4. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> P.S.: Echt gut Idee mit der Signatur, hehe.


----------



## mikkael (4. Oktober 2010)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> hab dich schon in Duisburg vemisst


Gib dir eine aus..  - Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Oktober 2010)

*Anmeldestand: 95 Bikerinnen und Biker.*

Die Touren A bis F sind ausgebucht. Hier kann ich nur noch Interessenten für die Warteliste annehmen.
Es gibt aber noch wenige freie Plätze in den Touren G und H.

Die Guides von SportsInTeam freuen sich, mit euch durch die Wälder und über die Trails im Bergischen Land zu radeln!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## surftigresa (5. Oktober 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> *Anmeldestand: 95 Bikerinnen und Biker.*
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Marc... kleiner Tip nebenbei: Merkst Du eigentlich nicht, dass Du mittlerweile negative Werbung für ridefirst machst?



Sehe ich ähnlich - zumindest von den Teilnehmern am Sonntag wird da so schnell keiner mehr Fahrtechnik beim Reit-Fürst buchen wollen...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wird sicher eine witzige Sache am Sonntag. Das Wetter spielt endlich wieder mal mit und wir werden den alten Rekord von 85 Teilnehmern aus 2008 knacken.
Aber wir möchten euch auch "zur Kasse" bitten: freiwillig natürlich und in beliebiger Höhe bitten wir euch wie auch 2008 schön mal, beim Tourenabschluss in der Klausmann-Kneipe für die *Deutsche Kinderkrebsstiftung* zu spenden. Wir stellen dort dann ein Spendenschwein auf und rechnen fest mit eurer Großzügigkeit. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> *Anmeldestand: 95 Bikerinnen und Biker.*



Neenee....was für eine Massenveranstaltung.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Veranstaltung ist ausgebucht. Es gibt nur noch Wartelistenplätze für den Fall von Absagen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Neenee....was für eine Massenveranstaltung.



Und du mußt die Massen auch noch führen


----------



## Schnegge (6. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und du mußt die Massen auch noch führen



Ich helf' ihm ja dabei... Aber keine Angst, der wird das Guiden auch noch lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück inszeniert er immer genug Pannen, um seine Orientierungslosigkeit zu überspielen...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zum Glück inszeniert er immer genug Pannen, um seine Orientierungslosigkeit zu überspielen...


Das ist einer unserer Punkte bei der internen Guide-Ausbildung: Kompetenz zeigen bei völliger Orientierungslosigkeit. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo SIT´ler & Friends, heute war´s (wie immer) schön, Wetter war auch "Indian Summer", so viel Sonne tut gut.
Aus meiner Tour mit Ingo und Manu "Col du Telegraphe - 500 hm / 50 km"
wurden dann noch 67 km und weil ich in mit dem Bike aus Troisdorf-Spich angereist bin; nach lecker Kaffee und Kuchen an der Gammersbacher Mühle ging´s dann zurück nach Hause, (Gassirunde mit Vierbeiner). Hab leider diesmal auf Klausmann verzichtet; beim nächstenmal wieder. Die Tour war aber sehr schön, laute gutgelaunte Biker und Bikerinnen, nochmals Danke. VG Helmut
oje Schade daß es bei Klausmann nicht mehr so schön war, hab´s besser in Erinnerung


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Oktober 2010)

Von mir ein Herzliches Dankeschön für diese herrliche *Indian Summer *Tour! 
Danke an Gabi für die schöne Tour zum Lohmarer Wald.  
Und lecker Kuchen und Kaffee an der Gammersbacher Mühle.
Da fast nur "Semi Profis" in meiner Gruppe mit fuhren musste ich mich schon sehr anstrengen um mitzuhalten.  
Am Ende waren es dann mit An- und Abreise 81km mit 890hm.

Beim Klausman hast du nix verpasst, der Service war eine Katastrophe, ich bin dann, nach über 1 Stunde hungrig von dannen gezogen.   
Mein Grieche hier, hat mich dann gut versorgt.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Oktober 2010)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> . (hab leider diesmal auf Klausmann verzichtet; beim nächstenmal wieder). Die Tour war aber sehr schön, nochmals Danke. VG Helmut



Schließe mich Helmut an. Bei Klausmann hast du nichts verpasst....außer vielleicht einen kolerischen Chef, der seine Gäste anmacht...UNMÖGLICH
Also, ich für meinenTeil war das letzte Mal in diesem Laden.
Mir hat's ordentlich die Stimmung verhagelt.
Schade, nach einem schönen Tag mit netten Mitbikern und einer feinen Tour.


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja, war richtig nett. 
Gabi, hast 'ne schöne Tour D geguidet:


80,4 Km (für mich von Tür zu Tür)
820 Hm
AVS 15,6 km/h
Fango war auch gut ... 





Klausmann ... ... na ja, eigentlich nicht akzeptabel ... 

Ansonsten hat es mich wirklich gefreut so viele bekannte Gesichter wiederzutreffen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2010)

Da möchte ich mich auch anschließen. Es war ein gelungener Tag der leider dank des ( kleinen ) Ausrasters des Klausmann-Chefs einen bitteren Nachgeschmack haben wird.
Schade eigentlich das ein Mann die ganze arbeit die ihr euch gemacht habt so versauen kann.

Grüße Micha


----------



## jokomen (11. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

wie immer, war das gestern eine klasse Veranstaltung. Das Wetter war das beste! Das hat bestimmt ne Menge gekostet.  

Aus den Kritikpunkten vom letzten Jahr hat leider der ausgewöhnlich tolle Chef der Chaos-Kneipe, mal wieder nix gelernt. Einfach mal bestellen und abwarten... da passierte einfach nix. Nur nach mehrfachen, energischer Aufforderungen (zu Handgreiflichkeiten fehlte hier nicht mehr viel) wurden hier Getränke und Speisen in willkürlicher Reihenfolge serviert. Hätten wir uns nicht vorher schon direkt was von der Theke besorgt (Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr macht schlau), wären wir vor Durst wieder unterm Tisch gefallen. Die ersten, mehrfach bestellten Getränke, sind erst nach dem Salat geliefert worden. Also locker 45 min nach der ersten Bestellung. Dies ist weit außerhalb der Toleranz! Die bestellte feste Nahrung ist zu 50 % geliefert worden. Super Leistung, aber leider nicht empfehlenswert. 3 Leute unseres Tisches, sind ohne etwas zu bekommen, gefrustes von Dannen gezogen, um sich etwas nahrhaftes im näheren Umfeld zu besorgen.  

Trotzdem super Veranstaltung!  Wir haben aber beschlossen, mit unseren Horden, falls im nächsten Jahr der Abschluß wieder beim Chaos Typ enden sollte, den Tag in einer anderen Lokalität enspannter ausklingen zu lassen. Da gehen wir definitiv nicht mehr zum Futtern hin, sondern nur noch, um unsere angestauten Bioabfälle zu entsorgen und das aber richtig! 

Ach ja, und wenn ich das Video (Tour D mit Gabi) fertig habe, werde ich es hier wieder verlinken...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also erstmal - auch im Namen aller Guides - vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte für die Veranstaltung, die auch aus unserer Sicht ein toller Erfolg war und uns viel Spaß und Freude bereitet hat. 

Schade, aber verständlich, ist natürlich, dass das Thema "Klausman" hier überwiegt. Aber andererseits auch kein Wunder nach der "Vorstellung", die sich den meisten dort kurz vor Ende geboten hat. War schon unterirdisch und gar nicht zu akzeptieren. Ich selbst saß da, hatte den Mund offen und war einfach nur sprachlos. 

Aber wir sind ja lernfähig und haben gestern bereits entschieden, dass der Abschluss der nächsten "Massen"veranstaltung  in einer anderen Lokalität stattfindet. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi Jörg & Uwe,
und natürlich auch Stefan,

ich wollte mich auch noch bedanken für die toooootaaaaal blöde, stinklangweilige Tour, den Dauerregen und Schlamm, dann diese lustlose und unmotivierte Gruppe. 

Das wirkliche Highlight es Tages war dann ja - Gott sei Dank! - dieses super service-orientierte Team unter Leitung dieses unheimlich freundlichen und liebenswürdigen Wirts (könntet ihr euch ja mal 'ne Scheibe von abschneiden  ), der alles 100% im Griff und sich auch bis ins kleinste Detail auf die unangekündigte 100schaft vorbereitet hatte, als ob er es geahnt hätte .... 

Nee jetzt mal ehrlich, es war ein perfekter Tag! 1000 Dank an die Guides, die Truppe und die Hilfe beim Kette richten .

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## buttzl (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi und danke für die Tour  
Unser Trupp war zuerst im Ziel, da gab es noch keine serviceprobleme 
Gruß


----------



## mikkael (11. Oktober 2010)

> Der Mikkael wollte nur noch seine Cola haben.



Klausmann ist mir so was von egal, ich habe meine besten Kumpels getroffen und hatte eine herrliche Herbstrunde mit Gabi bei wunderschönem Wetter. Jetzt bin ich sogar endlich im Besitz des KBU-Kalenders, wo ich das schöne Oktober-Bild geniessen kann. 

Ihr macht es richtig gut. 120 Biker an einem einzigen Termin ist einmalig hier in der NRW, die Sonne kam wie bestellt. Wir werden immer wieder dabei sein, egal wo der Holzfällersteak serviert wird.

Ein Dankeschön aus Erkrath!

Mikkael


----------



## ofi (11. Oktober 2010)

Mir hats super gefallen und der Klausmannvorfall konnte das auch nicht mehr ändern. (unglaublicher Wirt)


Danke an SIT und die Guides, bis zum nächsten mal im Frühling


----------



## bergziege-ck (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten einen tollen Sonntag mit einer gut geführten Runde mit Gabi, leckerem Kuchen unterwegs, netten Mitfahrern, schönen Trails und genialem Wetter. 
Bikerherz, was willst du mehr? Hinterher ein leckeres Bier und was zu essen in entspannter Atmosphäre - das versuchen wir dann 2011 noch mal.

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst
Christine


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich mich meinen Vorschreibern ja nur noch anschliessen:

Der perfekte Bike-Tag .

Vielen Dank an Guide-Jörg, Kurzguide Uwe, die wie immer äusserst netten Mitfahrer  und an das SiT für die tolle Orga!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Teilnehmer am SportsInTeam-Tourentag Indian Summer 2010,

bei der Spendenaktion zugunsten der Deutschen Kinderkrebsstiftung wurden von euch 284,50  gespendet. Vielen Dank für eure Spenden!
Die Guides von SportsInTeam haben diesen Betrag dann auf 400,-  erhöht. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, schön. Allerdings habe ich ein wenig gesucht bis ich die Box bei der Aufregung beim K. gefunden hatte ... 
Den guten Zweck darf man ja nach so einem top Tag nicht auslassen.


----------



## Trekki (16. Oktober 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Teilnehmer am SportsInTeam-Tourentag Indian Summer 2010,
> 
> bei der Spendenaktion zugunsten der Deutschen Kinderkrebsstiftung wurden von euch 284,50  gespendet. Vielen Dank für eure Spenden!
> Die Guides von SportsInTeam haben diesen Betrag dann auf 400,-  erhöht.
> ...


Ich kann bestätigen, dass das Geld bei der Deutschen Kinderkrebsstiftung gut ankommt!
In der letzten Woche gab es bei den Waldpiraten ein Ferienlager für die 9-15 Jährigen incl. einem MTB Nachmittag.






Die Waldpiraten ist ein Projekt der Deutschen Kinderkrebsstiftung, welches die Kinder und Angehörige nach der Phase der ärtzlichen Behandlung fördert. Die Kinder haben einen hohen Preis bezahlt (nein, nicht alles ist Geld. Ich meine die Gesundheit) und können so auch mal einen Vorteil haben. Meine Jungs waren schwer beeindruckt, wie einer der Kinder incl. Rollstuhl in den Hochseilgarten hochgezogen wurde und oben auf einer art Northshore zwischen den Bäumen rollen konnte. In dem Alter ist die Förderung sehr spielerisch, für die älteren ex-Patienten und für die betroffenen Eltern gibt es ebenfalls sehr hilfreiche Seminare und Camps.

Ich weiss, dies ist ein schwiriges Thema. Ich danke SIT dafür, dies Euch allen ins Bewusstsein gerufen zu haben.

-trekki


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Trekki,

dieses Ferienlager mit MTB-Nachmittag war mir gar nicht bekannt. Wir "arbeiten" zwar mit der Deutschen Kinderkrebsstiftung schon seit zwei Jahren zusammen, aber erst dein Post hier hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, da "noch mehr" zu machen als nur die Spenden der Teilnehmer zu überweisen. 
Ich bleibe da dran und habe schon eine Idee, was wir da machen könnten. 

Danke vorerst!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## willibike (18. Oktober 2010)

Willibike (Wilfried) sagt Danke!

Zum einen für die hervorragend organisiete Planung zum anderen an die perfekte Durchführung!
Ein besonder Lob an den Tourenguide der Gruppe "F" Jerome.
Wie ich aus den anderen Einträgen entnehme trift dieser Lob wohl auf alle Guides zu!
Als kleinen Dank, an die Mitfahrer der Gruppe "F" ein Link zur Bild/Video-Show

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2RjPPpCSPM"]YouTube        - SportsInTeam.mpg[/nomedia]


----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2010)

willibike schrieb:


> Wie ich aus den anderen Einträgen entnehme trift dieser Lob wohl auf alle Guides zu!
> 
> YouTube        - SportsInTeam.mpg



Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Gruppe C hatte durch die Bank keinen Spaß auf der Tour.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Gruppe C hatte durch die Bank keinen Spaß auf der Tour.



Augen auf bei der Guidewahl.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Gruppe C hatte durch die Bank keinen Spaß auf der Tour.



Worauf du einen lassen kannst


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Gruppe C hatte durch die Bank keinen Spaß auf der Tour.



Klar, wenn der Guide ein Brett vorm Kopf hat...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/766001]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Freckles (18. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Gruppe C hatte durch die Bank keinen Spaß auf der Tour.



Nää, war total grauenhaft die Tour C .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (19. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Gruppe C hatte durch die Bank keinen Spaß auf der Tour.





ultra2 schrieb:


> Augen auf bei der Guidewahl.



Darum waren wir ja auch zwei guides... halt der gegenseitigen Kontrolle wegen Nicht dass nach noch einer auf spaßige Gedanken kommt...

Für den Spaß gibt's ja schließlich den Biergarten..........  

Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## jokomen (19. Oktober 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Für den Spaß gibt's ja schließlich den Biergarten..........  Gruß Jörg



Wenn das aber am Schluß in der Chaos - Kneipe Spaß war, möchte ich Dich nicht erleben, wenn Du verärgert bist.


----------



## jokomen (25. Oktober 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wenn ich das Video (Tour D mit Gabi) fertig habe, werde ich es hier wieder verlinken...



Sodala,

versprochen ist versprochen!

*Hier das Video vom Indian Summer (Tour D mit Gabi)*

Nach den 0 Grad heute Morgen ein schöne Erinnerung an die letzten schönen und warmen Tage im Herbst.


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Oktober 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Sodala,
> 
> versprochen ist versprochen!
> 
> ...




... wie goil ist das denn ... 

Der Abspann ist aber wohl erst freigegeben ab 16 ... ...


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... wie goil ist das denn ...
> 
> Der Abspann ist aber wohl erst freigegeben ab 16 ... ...




Ja, schade das man vom Guide nur die untere Hälfte sieht


----------



## Colt_A4 (27. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Video, danke für die Mühe!
War ne super Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern.

LG
Rolf


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Februar 2011)

So, ich weiß nicht so wirklich richtig wohin damit in der Öffentlichkeit. Ich denke hier ist es gut aufgehoben ... 

Stefan, das AlpenX-Nachtreffen  letzten Freitag war eine wirklich tolle und runde Sache! 
Ich habe mich sehr gefreut die Kollegens wiederzutreffen! Meinen besonderen Dank auch für das klasse Video der Tour, insbesondere an den Macher Michael, alias Bonsai!  Das war gaaanz großes Kino!!! 
Location war auch perfekt ... 

Das Video habe ich übrigens im erweiterten Familienkreis gezeigt, ~20 Personen von 14-80+ Jahren ...  So hatte sich das niemand vorstellen können. Jetzt wissen sie's, und sie waren voll der Begeisterung ... 

Im frostigen KöFo sieht es derzeit übrigens so aus:




Also schnell rauf auf's Rad, bevor alles wieder schlammig wird ... ^^


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Februar 2011)

Danke!  Ich fand's auch klasse. Machen wir ja nach großen Events eigentlich immer, dass wir uns im Nachgang mit allen Teilnehmern nochmal treffen. 
Apropos "KöFo": die gefrorenen und jetzt ja sogar verschneiten Trials sind ein gutes Fahrtechnik- und Gleichgewichtstraining! Vielleicht klappt's dann ja doch noch mit dem "FlowRide Dolomite" im September ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Februar 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht klappt's dann ja doch noch mit dem "FlowRide Dolomite" im September ...


 
...  ... ... nee, lass mal ...

Ich hab's mir genau auf Deiner HP angeschaut. ~2500 Hm/Tag sind aber definitiv nicht das was ich anstrebe ... 
Obwohl - der letzte Tag ginge schon ... 

Die anderen Reisen sehen kompatibler aus. Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Februar 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab's mir genau auf Deiner HP angeschaut. ~2500 Hm/Tag sind aber definitiv nicht das was ich anstrebe ...
> ... Schaun mer mal ...



Es sind pro Tag im Durchschnitt 1.000 Höhenmeter! Im Durchschnitt 2.500 Höhenmeter/Tag sind Seilbahnen und Shuttles enthalten. Liest du hier ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------

